# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Take your dogs mountain biking

## Big Dummy

-

Mine doesnt walk, she only rides. She jumps up and tail spins if I touch or even go near the bike.

Here is an aerial view of what it looks like.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Knucklehead can't reach the pedals....

 :Grommit:

----------

Big Dummy (02-17-2021)

----------

